# FAVORITE PINSTRIPERS



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

figure it would be a good topic on pinstripers.

post pics,or let us know who's your favorite pinstriper.

i know theirs alot of pinstripers out their,some not as well known as others,but can still go off.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

angelo


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bugs

curly

millburns


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

By Far My Favorite and i hope one of them will leaf and stripe my car once its painted.... WALT PREY and DANNY D get Down!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 10 2007, 07:06 AM~7449310
> *By Far My Favorite and i hope one of them will leaf and stripe my car once its painted.... WALT PREY and DANNY D get Down!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*angelo *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

I LOVE PAINTED PINSTRIPES THOUGHT I WAS GONNA SEE SOME INTERESTING PICTURES GUYS WHERE THEY AT.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

Pinhead of course :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Mar 11 2007, 12:20 AM~7453031
> *Pinhead of course :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Curley :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

peewee in norcal


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

mike lamberson......chino ca... hes hands down the best at all styles especially lowriders.....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 10 2007, 07:37 AM~7449449
> *angelo
> *


X2


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have any pic sthey wanna share


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 12 2007, 09:25 PM~7465659
> *mike lamberson......chino ca...  hes hands down the best at all styles especially lowriders.....
> *


x2 real good work


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

heres mike lamberson.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

[/QUOTE][/B]THAT'S SWEET


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd have to say Mike Lamberson is my favorite, he has some very nice scrolls and leafing techniques. I like long lines, leafing and scrolls...no boxs or zig zags for me.

All the stripers mentioned do great work and I'm surprised no one has mentioned Kelley & Sons in Los Angeles.

Heres a few Imperials cars with Mikes work...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

here in south texas we have a guy named Joe "JC" Carisalez, hes been doing this stuff since the 70's, maybe even the 60's. he's a real kool guy that can lay down some killer lines and leaf, had quite a bit of his work in LRM too. some of his work


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 14 2007, 04:02 PM~7478555
> *here in south texas we have a guy named Joe "JC" Carisalez, hes been doing this stuff since the 70's, maybe even the 60's. he's a real kool guy that can lay down some killer lines and leaf, had quite a bit of his work in LRM too. some of his work
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 where is he from margie????


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 14 2007, 06:08 PM~7478591
> *:0  :0  :0  where is he from margie????
> *


san antone :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 14 2007, 04:29 PM~7478727
> *san antone :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 so is he an old gesor????


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Stripers seem to never get a whole lot of credit even though ,sometimes its the stripes that make the paint.....The DeAlbas do some sweet paint ,but Lambersons stripes is what really makes em right....., 
mike lamberson,walt prey , deff 2 best , hands down, 
Micky Horton in Arizona throws down some killa scroll work
Frank Palmer in Texas......


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Mar 15 2007, 02:49 PM~7482818
> *Stripers seem to never get a whole lot of credit even though ,sometimes its the stripethat make the paints .....The DeAlbas do some sweet paint ,but Lambersons stripes is what really makes em right.....,
> mike lamberson,walt prey , deff 2 best , hands down,
> Micky Horton in Arizona throws down some killa scroll work
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Mar 15 2007, 07:49 AM~7482818
> *Stripers seem to never get a whole lot of credit even though ,sometimes its the stripes that make the paint.....The DeAlbas do some sweet paint ,but Lambersons stripes is what really makes em right.....,
> mike lamberson,walt prey , deff 2 best , hands down,
> Micky Horton in Arizona throws down some killa scroll work
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WALT AND MIKE LAMBERSON THE BEST


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

walt preys work


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 15 2007, 03:48 PM~7485701
> *WALT AND  MIKE LAMBERSON  THE BEST
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 14 2007, 12:24 PM~7477037
> *heres mike lamberson.....
> 
> 
> ...




This is a nice blue!! :thumbsup: Is this Hok Cobalt blue? Also, what base was used on it.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

actually it was blue base with mad blue bearl dumped into it... its looks like that because of the nice color base i started with and the amount of pearl in it....


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

lambertson 
angelo


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 15 2007, 04:41 PM~7486065
> *actually it was blue base with mad blue bearl dumped into it...  its looks like that because of the nice color base i started with and the amount of pearl in it....
> *



Looks sick bro!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

BUGS gets down


----------



## ohioratrodder (Mar 4, 2004)

josh shaw


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 15 2007, 02:48 PM~7485701
> *WALT AND  MIKE LAMBERSON  THE BEST
> *


and DannyD the top three right there


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ohioratrodder_@Mar 15 2007, 06:35 PM~7486336
> *josh shaw
> *


who?

pics of work?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

yeah i know, theirs alot of tight pinstripers that haven't had their shine in the spot light.
i always trip out when u see a new up rising striper.
the style and the way they lay down the lines.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

cisnero


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

sorry for the blurry pics, this is mike lamberson getting down on my car


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

SOMEONE MENTIONED KELLY EARLIER ALSO BOB SPINA, THEIR THE 2 GODFATHERS, YOU SEE THEM AT SEMA, THEY EACH CAN STRIPE A HOOD WITH DOZENS OF LINES AND KOLORS IN LITERALLY MINUTES, ITS INSANE TO WATCH.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Mar 25 2007, 02:56 AM~7544999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice vid, that guy has his shit down.


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Clay from down south....FL. He's the one that did Certified Gangster.. :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Mike The stripe

hes old school, he can do anything and everything. been layin back for awhile but never put down his brush... hes starting to do it alot more not tho.. even bought him self a mobile truck...

next would angelo


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*R.I.P JC!*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 14 2007, 08:31 PM~7691283
> *R.I.P JC!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

i'd say mike lamberson and danny d. they do it with such ease and flow of the brush its almost hypnotizing. :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 12 2007, 06:35 PM~7891218
> *i'd say mike lamberson and danny d.  they do it with such ease and flow of the brush its almost hypnotizing.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 14 2007, 02:37 PM~7478352
> *All the stripers mentioned do great work and I'm surprised no one has mentioned Kelley & Sons in Los Angeles.
> *


I'M SURPRISED TO!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

never had to go anywhere else for 17 years mike lamberson


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 17 2007, 01:26 PM~7497150
> *cisnero
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

there is so many good ones out there, mike lamberson and walt prey are two of my favorites, if i were closer to the west coast those would by my choice


----------



## MARLO (Nov 13, 2006)

DJOCE FROM FRANCE 

















































more pics on : www.djoce.fr


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP IT UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 17 2007, 02:26 PM~7497150
> *cisnero
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

STONE, NOT THE BEST BUT I'M TRYING MY BEST :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@May 15 2007, 10:50 PM~7913410
> *STONE, NOT THE BEST BUT I'M TRYING MY BEST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mentioning yourself takes some stones and arrogance.

the best is relative. seen buggs get really detailed lately. 
walt, iverson, ricklefs(dont get much cleaner) are some of the bigger names you might hear about.


Bob Iverson









another local guy
doug dorr (kool tools), really straight for being a dome

















thats always something good to stripe










lots of artists on myspace that are talented, can start looking there
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=147556858


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

VON DUTCH (RIP)


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 16 2007, 06:12 PM~7919210
> *thats always something good to stripe
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 16 2007, 05:55 PM~7919486
> *VON DUTCH (RIP)
> *


that's another pinstriper that, i can't belive it took this long to name.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

One of the Best from the Valle 818 is Conejo. From Sylmar Ca. In the San Fernando Valley???????


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@May 20 2007, 11:11 PM~7945715
> *One of the Best from the Valle 818 is Conejo. From Sylmar Ca. In the San Fernando Valley???????
> *


PICS PLEASE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY HANDS DOWN uffin: MIKE LEGEDARY LAMBERSON! AND COMING UP CURLYS :biggrin: !


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

I personally think in AZ it goes Ron Hernandez, then Bugs. I like Ron's work though


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 10 2007, 05:06 AM~7449310
> *By Far My Favorite and i hope one of them will leaf and stripe my car once its painted.... WALT PREY and DANNY D get Down!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Wow thanks for the vote !! All the stripers out there are great in there own right. Each one has there own style and I can say for myself they influence me .There a striper for everyone so once again THANKS !!!! DANNY D


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@May 28 2007, 10:53 AM~7992978
> *Wow thanks for the vote !! All the stripers out there are great in there own right. Each one has there own style and I can say for myself they influence me .There a striper for everyone so once again THANKS !!!!                                          DANNY D
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what up danny.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@May 28 2007, 11:53 AM~7992978
> *Wow thanks for the vote !! All the stripers out there are great in there own right. Each one has there own style and I can say for myself they influence me .There a striper for everyone so once again THANKS !!!!                                          DANNY D
> *


thats true, im just trying to start off myself, and you were my influence danny....after i watched you stripe up my wifeys altima, i got hooked. :thumbsup: like i said b4 watching a artist at work can be hypnotizing.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@May 28 2007, 02:53 PM~7992978
> *Wow thanks for the vote !! All the stripers out there are great in there own right. Each one has there own style and I can say for myself they influence me .There a striper for everyone so once again THANKS !!!!                                          DANNY D
> *


I'd have to go with Danny D as my fav (since he has taught me alot, and he is painting my car, lol). :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 




seems like there are more pinstripers now than ever, lots of products out there these days to "teach" someone how to stripe, specialized products galore, all kinds of things to make it "easier". I appreciate the guys who are self taught and do things THEIR WAY, rather than doing something the way they read in a book labeled as "the right way".


anyone who can do long continuous lines from the front tip of the front fender all the way back to the very end of the quarter panel are the ones that make you say "WOW".


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 29 2007, 07:00 PM~8003086
> *I'd have to go with Danny D as my fav (since he has taught me alot, and he is painting my car, lol). :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> seems like there are more pinstripers now than ever, lots of products out there these days to "teach" someone how to stripe, specialized products galore, all kinds of things to make it "easier". I appreciate the guys who are self taught and do things THEIR WAY, rather than doing something the way they read in a book labeled as "the right way".
> anyone who can do long continuous lines from the front tip of the front fender all the way back to the very end of the quarter panel are the ones that make you say "WOW".
> *


 :thumbsup: everyone tells me to get the beugler to do the long body lines.....and i say its brush or nothing at all....i dont care how long it takes me to learn how to do the long continous lines, but ill be damned if i cheat. its like those guys who use a computer(pcdj's) or (cdj's) who call themselves dj's, when the real art is in spinning the vinyl and mixing the music without cheating. those are the true dj's, as are the stripers that use nothing but brushes and still get that long even line.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ruf4QQuBEmM&mode=related&search=
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rOaEhMHe3jo


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 30 2007, 01:41 AM~8004955
> *:thumbsup: everyone tells me to get the beugler to do the long body lines.....and i say its brush or nothing at all....i dont care how long it takes me to learn how to do the long continous lines, but ill be damned if i cheat. its like those guys who use a computer(pcdj's) or (cdj's) who call themselves dj's, when the real art is in spinning the vinyl and mixing the music without cheating. those are the true dj's, as are the stripers that use nothing but brushes and still get that long even line.
> *


IF ITS NOT HAND PAINTED/BRUSHED, ITS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



COMPUTER GRAPHICS ARE LAME, AND SO ARE BEUGLERS.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

MIKE DID MY FRAME HE GOT DOWN  AND  I HAD TO TEAR IT DOWN TO DO SOME MORE WORK TO IT !


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 31 2007, 09:32 AM~8014731
> *IF ITS NOT HAND PAINTED/BRUSHED, ITS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> COMPUTER GRAPHICS ARE LAME, AND SO ARE BEUGLERS.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 16 2007, 07:12 PM~7919210
> *mentioning yourself takes some stones and arrogance.
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Out in nor cal you got WIMONE, the delgado brothers, and angelo is nice!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Von Dutch


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 31 2007, 09:32 AM~8014731
> *IF ITS NOT HAND PAINTED/BRUSHED, ITS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> COMPUTER GRAPHICS ARE LAME, AND SO ARE BEUGLERS.
> *


agreed.. im so glad im doing it the right way..self taught.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttmft


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 15 2007, 06:51 PM~7486125
> *lambertson
> angelo
> *


AND WALT....


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

There is no one like the Master Walt Prey :worship:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 4 2007, 07:37 PM~8235726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is fuckin hard!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I WOULD HAVE TO SAY ANGELO DID MY BIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Walt Prey The Master Cant be duplicated !*


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I would have to say Walt Prey because I think he is the style that I am trying to mimic when I stripe although I am still far from being good. I love his style


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

i got both my cars done bt Mike Tippetts.... he also lays down alot of lines for the DeAlbas


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

Any good stripers in FL?


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

CONEJO'S WORK... FROM THE 818 
PHONE NUMBER 818-723-4984


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=295605&st=1240
El Vago out of Mi.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Carlos Lima has done some good work for me


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Jul 5 2007, 08:54 PM~8244205
> *CONEJO'S WORK... FROM THE 818
> PHONE NUMBER 818-723-4984
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 10 2007, 04:06 AM~7449310
> *By Far My Favorite and i hope one of them will leaf and stripe my car once its painted.... WALT PREY and DANNY D get Down!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



My two favorites also.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Mar 14 2007, 02:24 PM~7477037
> *heres mike lamberson.....
> 
> 
> ...


http://youtube.com/watch?v=jzH5GrSjsLg&feature=related


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

.Mark Matyjakowski ;







;;


----------



## desktopgold (May 25, 2007)

i like this guys intro ; http://redhousecustompaint.com/ ; here is a good list ; http://airbrush-amerika.startpagina.nl/


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

I LIKE MIKES L.'S , WALT P.'S AND MIKE D.'S WORK, BUT THIS IS MIKE'S WORK


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Jan 18 2008, 11:26 PM~9730935
> *I LIKE MIKES L.'S , WALT P.'S AND MIKE D.'S WORK, BUT THIS IS MIKE'S WORK
> 
> 
> ...



i like it looks good :cheesy: 

keep the pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 18 2008, 09:26 PM~9730935
> *I LIKE MIKES L.'S , WALT P.'S AND MIKE D.'S WORK, BUT THIS IS MIKE'S WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

ANGELO is my favorite. 

Mike Long in Iowa is making a name for himself. I will have him do my next ride.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Walt,Bugs AZ, and Danny D., these are the guys i look to, to keep me going. Also my name came up earlier in the topic, and that means the world to me among these great artist. thanks, TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by desktopgold_@Jan 16 2008, 09:44 PM~9715016
> *.Mark Matyjakowski ;
> 
> 
> ...


nice work!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

AZ. BUGS GETS MY VOTE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WALT PREY... DANNY D AND ZFELIX....


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Alan Signs from Salinas and the Delgado brothers out of San Jo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Angelo


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 18 2008, 08:26 PM~9730935
> *I LIKE MIKES L.'S , WALT P.'S AND MIKE D.'S WORK, BUT THIS IS MIKE'S WORK
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's a bad ass l.s. do you have a build topic? if so, pm me a link


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 9 2007, 07:40 PM~7447772
> *figure it would be a good topic on pinstripers.
> 
> post pics,or let us know who's your favorite pinstriper.
> ...


MIKE LAMBERSON ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 18 2008, 10:26 PM~9730935
> *I LIKE MIKES L.'S , WALT P.'S AND MIKE D.'S WORK, BUT THIS IS MIKE'S WORK
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 14 2007, 05:02 PM~7478555
> *here in south texas we have a guy named Joe "JC" Carisalez, hes been doing this stuff since the 70's, maybe even the 60's. he's a real kool guy that can lay down some killer lines and leaf, had quite a bit of his work in LRM too. some of his work
> 
> 
> ...


*RIP* :angel:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

DANNY D


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

anybody talked about any of the old school guys like LARRY WATSON. WALT.. BILL CATER...??


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr Crawford Dallas Texas...


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

cisneros in san diego


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

cisneros in san diego


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 14 2007, 06:31 PM~7691283
> *R.I.P JC!
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of the green Cutlass??


----------



## Texano85 (Dec 7, 2008)

Any good pinstipers in the Oklahoma City area other than Rick Knight.


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

MY PINSTRIPER IS MY POPS JEFF ROBERTS HE HAS DONE MANY RIDES AND CHAMPS LIKE 4 TIME TRUCK OF THE YEAR DEEP IMPACT(if anyone gots pics plz post) AND THE C&L CHAMP


http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp234/stevenroberts123/untitled-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

FROM SAN JOSE -__DELGADOS CUSTOMS__-





































































































































scroll to the right thers more


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## parliament1953 (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> MY PINSTRIPER IS MY POPS JEFF ROBERTS HE HAS DONE MANY RIDES AND CHAMPS LIKE 4 TIME TRUCK OF THE YEAR DEEP IMPACT*(if anyone gots pics plz post)* AND THE C&L CHAMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt for jeff roberts aka my pops


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 9 2008, 02:16 AM~12376615
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that tank is sexy as fuck!!!


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

i don't know if anyone has heard of Willis Dormer he is pretty good with the brush, he is out of corona and is starting to come around a little more he has already worked on 3 of our club cars i will post up pictures of some of his work :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT for the Delgado bros. Each one with their own unique style. :yes:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> > MY PINSTRIPER IS MY POPS JEFF ROBERTS HE HAS DONE MANY RIDES AND CHAMPS LIKE 4 TIME TRUCK OF THE YEAR DEEP IMPACT*(if anyone gots pics plz post)* AND THE C&L CHAMP
> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> oh shit... thats your pop.... met him at vegas last year.. he did my boys 79 lincoln...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

that tank is sexy as fuck!!!
[/quote]
thank








s


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 15 2008, 12:09 PM~12435464
> *:thumbsup: TTT for the Delgado bros. Each one with their own unique style. :yes:
> *


thanks again bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

Im having trouble scrolling designs im using a bobbo mack scrolling brush but it seems that the paint wont stay on the brush and it feels like it gets dry to quick and i cant even do a simple small design please give me any tips to use and try


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Dec 14 2008, 03:18 PM~12428394
> *i don't know if anyone has heard of Willis Dormer he is pretty good with the brush, he is out of corona and is starting to come around a little more he has already worked on 3 of our club cars i will post up pictures of some of his work :thumbsup:
> *


We use Willis here at work :biggrin: he stripes wheels for us. :cheesy:


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 15 2008, 07:53 PM~12439494
> *oh shit... thats your pop.... met him at vegas last year.. he did my boys 79 lincoln...
> *


yeah that 79 lincoln was his ttt!!!!!!!


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

tom kelly is sick


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Once again the Master and best in my opinion 

Von Dutch


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

If your in Oregon look up Allen Perreira or ALP the best IMO. He is from Hawaii and does my cars when he comes home. ive looked at the big name jobs and arent impressed. the lines go fat and skinny and sloppy this guy no way and yes free hand. I feel if you can see flaws in a magazine it must be worst in person.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lackin'onDuces_@Dec 16 2008, 02:15 PM~12446744
> *Im having trouble scrolling designs im using a bobbo mack scrolling brush but it seems that the paint wont stay on the brush and it feels like it gets dry to quick and i cant even do a simple small design please give me any tips to use and try
> *


your thinning your striping enamel right?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 28 2009, 05:58 PM~12840933
> *your thinning your striping enamel right?
> *


Yea. I guess its just that brush cuz i have a kafka brush and i just bought a brown "kazan" squirrel liner and they work good especially the kazan liner.


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

pinstriping by "classic pinstriping by george apsted" from vancouver island bc.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

http://media.photobucket.com/video/tom%20k...triping.flv?o=2

tom kelly this guy been around a wile


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

angelo is a bad mofo!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

PAPA SMURF FO SHO...!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 20 2009, 09:15 PM~13065274
> *PAPA SMURF FO SHO...!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

when you talk about whos the best striper. In my book it would have to be Walt Prey! Bill Carter , Mario from the candy factory, and walt they all were a tag team in the custom painting business.I trip our at how many people try to immitate walts work.Whether it be striping or certain types of paterns or paint jobs that he came up with back in the day.Like I said ,,,to me there is no other top striper that knows his shit like Walt. I wish everyone here had the opportunity to sit down on his old milk crate and hear all of the history while hes stripes one of your cars.Hes truly a Lowriding Legend>And the old timers that have been in this game for a while know what im talkin about! Just look out how many style of striping mimic his style.There close but no cigar!!!Just my two cents.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*Walt Prey,,,,Need I say More  *


----------



## RUTHLESSxLIFE (Feb 3, 2009)

this is a underground bad ass..look at all his shit not just his pinstriping hes a good dude and amazing painter.

http://www.atomikart.blogspot.com/


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 25 2009, 12:36 AM~13105225
> *
> 
> 
> ...




angelos the man


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mr angelo the striper ask me to post that he is available if you any one has any stripeing for him to do give him a call!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 22 2009, 07:25 AM~13074772
> *when you talk about whos the best striper. In my book it would have to be Walt Prey! Bill Carter , Mario from the candy factory, and walt they all were a tag team in the custom painting business.I trip our at how many people try to immitate walts work.Whether it be striping or certain types of paterns or paint jobs that he came up with back in the day.Like I said ,,,to me there is no other top striper that knows his shit like Walt. I wish everyone here had the opportunity to sit down on his old milk crate and hear all of the history while hes stripes one of your cars.Hes truly  a Lowriding Legend>And the old timers that have been in this game for a while know what im talkin about! Just look out how many style of striping mimic his style.There close but no cigar!!!Just my two cents.
> *


You are entitled to your opinion, the pin stripers did their thing and left their mark and style behind. Some may be similar to others, but yet different. Can't be identical if it is free hand. Copy other pinstripers?, well who started putting spokes on low riders? Everyone rolls with spokes if not everyone a good majority. So everyone is a copy cat? Or a style that everyone enjoys? Is it wrong, me I set up my ride the way I like it. If there is another ride out there similar to my style cool, doesn't make it a copy cat or even wrong for that matter. I say why not just enjoy what these talented pinstripers do and enjoy the rides we all work so hard to roll in. Me I had Angelo strip my car and I love the work he did. Not only was his work clean, but the man has respect. Hell yeah I recommend Angelo........................
That's my two cents.............................. :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 26 2009, 07:26 PM~13123197
> *You are entitled to your opinion, the pin stripers did their thing and left their mark and style behind. Some may be similar to others, but yet different. Can't be identical if it is free hand. Copy other pinstripers?, well who started putting spokes on low riders? Everyone rolls with spokes if not everyone a good majority. So everyone is a copy cat? Or a style that everyone enjoys? Is it wrong, me I set up my ride the way I like it. If there is another ride out there similar to my style cool, doesn't make it a copy cat or even wrong for that matter. I say why not just enjoy what these talented pinstripers do and enjoy the rides we all work so hard to roll in. Me I had Angelo strip my car and I love the work he did. Not only was his work clean, but the man has respect. Hell yeah I recommend Angelo........................
> That's my two cents..............................  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

MY POPS JEFF ROBERTS ALSO DID TRUCK OF THE YEAR ALL FOUR YEARS AS CHAMP!!!!!!!!!


http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp234/stevenroberts123/deepimpact2.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp234/stevenroberts123/deepimpact.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

I started learning how to pinstripe a few months ago when my boyfriend bought me some supplies from eastwood (I think that is the company). I seem to have somewhat a natural hand at it...I'll be coming back here for some inspiration!


----------



## pinstripe.manny (Mar 18, 2009)

hands down the best there is and ever will be is mike lamberson!!!!!! second to him is gary jenson but mike's clean, diverse and unique style kills the competition i can only wish to some day master all the striping elements he has (striping, lettering, leafing, vondutch, scroll,) if you dont belive me check out his page dragginlines.com


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 22 2009, 07:44 PM~13356675
> *hands down the best there is and ever will be is mike lamberson!!!!!! second to him is gary jenson but mike's clean, diverse and unique style kills the competition i can only wish to some day master all the striping elements he has (striping, lettering, leafing, vondutch, scroll,) if you dont belive me check out his page dragginlines.com
> *


x2
Mike is the shit! A stripe mastermind.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 22 2009, 09:30 AM~13074786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No Sir... you absolutly do NOT!! lol


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

WALT, DANNY, BUGGS & MIKE.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Dec 1 2008, 05:25 PM~12305172
> *MIKE LAMBERSON ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YES SIR !!!!!!!! MIKE LAMBERSON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dee770 (Jun 13, 2009)

CLAY FROM MIAMI IS THE BEST YALL SHOULD WATCH FOR HIM HE DO ALL THE HOT CARS


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Eddie "E.T." Torres Phx,Az

























AND 

Juan "The Wand" Marroquin Phx,Az.


----------



## clay$ (Jun 13, 2009)

thats clay work more on myspace.com/clayscustoms


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

JEFF ROBERTS





















































MY OLD REGAL











Some of the cars he has done he gets down much props to jeff


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt for jeff roberts whos work was jus in the new lowrider mag and they gave the credit to mike lamberson on that red 62'


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

keep up the good work pops


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

I MET JEFF ROBERTS ABOUT 10 YRS AGO HE HAS DONE AND TOUCHED ALL MY CARS GREAT WORK AND HE ALSO HAS BECOME A GREAT FRIEND MUCH RESPECT HE DOES THIS BECAUSE HE LOVES IT NOT FOR THE FAME AND MONEY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LAST CAR JEFF ROBERTS DID FOR 4 ''STRAIGHT CLOWNIN''


----------



## tanaeya (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Henry Segura from Santa Paula.....is one of the best when it comes to fine lined Von Dutch designs......Ima hav to post sum pics...Taught by Von Dutch himself


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

DC








[/quote]



















































http://i4
47.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/delgado74_photos/skateboard.jpg
]







[/url]















































[


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

DC CUSTOMS :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING
CONEJOS PINSTRIPING (818-723-4984)
[email protected]


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

In my opinion its
mike lamberson
angelo maisano
danny d
walt prey


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Mar 24 2007, 07:56 PM~7544999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13105225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry but thats horrible


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone that can lay down a nice simple straight line. im not a fan of scrolls or crazy leafing plaster'd down the side of the car. the idea is to flow with the body lines but seems like in the past couple years people have gone crazy with silver and gold leaf.


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 22 2008, 04:52 PM~12231531
> *Angelo
> *


x65 :biggrin:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Nov 26 2009, 12:34 PM~15790117
> *im sorry but thats horrible
> *


x2 :|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i do my factory style stripes with tape..
mainly when im doin dealerships, and insurance jobs.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

gotta be mike lamberson


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 30 2009, 08:03 PM~15518928
> *JEFF ROBERTS
> 
> 
> ...


who striped the blue regal?????????


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Nov 26 2009, 12:34 PM~15790117
> *im sorry but thats horrible
> *


LOL.... HE CAN STRIPE I'LL GIVE HIM THAT.... HE JUST NEEDS TO WORK A LITTLE MORE ON HIS LEAF SKILL AND HE'S SET


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Nov 29 2009, 09:40 PM~15817380
> *LOL.... HE CAN STRIPE I'LL GIVE HIM THAT.... HE JUST NEEDS TO WORK A LITTLE MORE ON HIS LEAF SKILL AND HE'S SET
> *


his leafing is on point.. just has a style some people dont like. his designs throw me off at times..
but each artist is different


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

alot of people like differnt work thats why when you look into custom paint u gotta look at each artists style cuz like sic said everyones differnt u cant expect alot out of custom painting


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2009, 07:02 PM~15817656
> *his leafing is on point.. just has a style some people dont like. his designs throw me off at times..
> but each artist is different
> *


its not the design so much. its good to see diffrent styles. its the sloppyness of the striping in the close up pic. really thick or something cant quite pinpoint it


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2009, 10:02 PM~15817656
> *his leafing is on point.. just has a style some people dont like. his designs throw me off at times..
> but each artist is different
> *


 WELL I PERSONALLY THINK HE CAN GET BETTER ON THE LEAF....SMOOTH IT OUT U KNOW


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Nov 9 2009, 09:34 PM~15614206
> *In my opinion its
> mike lamberson
> angelo maisano
> ...


All tops for sure~!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_X's 2_


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Walt Prey, Von Dutch, Larry Watson, Shakey Jake


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 18 2008, 09:26 PM~9730935
> *I LIKE MIKES L.'S , WALT P.'S AND MIKE D.'S WORK, BUT THIS IS MIKE'S WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

I think Alan Signs is the shit.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike lambertson TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Henry Segura taught by Von Dutch.....I think 1.Von Dutch2.Walt Prey3.Danny.D4. Henry Segura


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mike lambertson sorry phone pics :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Oct 6 2010, 12:47 AM~18747291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man he is sick on the leafing. Never fails to impress me with his work :wow:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 25 2009, 12:36 AM~13105225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anybody have Walt Prey phone number ?.. thanks


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 14 2007, 06:45 PM~7691365
> *
> 
> 
> *


who did this one? it looks like that gold turned vinyl that you can buy already turned like that. you can tell by the split where the two ends meet up and the way the turning looks. Im not hating at all, just curious because ive been thinking bout buying some of that stuff, i think it comes in rolls for striping like that as well as full sheets that you can cut whci is prolly how they did the individuals logo


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 28 2009, 05:49 PM~12840840
> *If your in Oregon look up Allen Perreira or ALP the best IMO. He is from Hawaii and does my cars when he comes home. ive looked at the big name jobs and arent impressed. the lines go fat and skinny and sloppy this guy no way and yes free hand. I feel if you can see flaws in a magazine it must be worst in person.
> *


you got any contact info for him? im looking to get some work done in portland, oregon. I have been thinking about going to see mitch kim, hes like a legend in these parts for striping. but im always interested in learning about a new striper


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

my favorite stripers :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Sep 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18618207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Alot of these guys previously are Legends to me ..... JMO


Walt , Mike, and Danny make it look like they were born to pinstripe.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

VON DUTCH
EDDIE TORRES
KAFKA


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@May 28 2007, 10:53 AM~7992978
> *Wow thanks for the vote !! All the stripers out there are great in there own right. Each one has there own style and I can say for myself they influence me .There a striper for everyone so once again THANKS !!!!                                          DANNY D
> *


DANNY D,WALT PREY,ZFELIX,DELGADO BROTHER,ALAN SIGNS I HAVE HAD MY CAR STRIPED BY ALAN....BUT 1 DAY LOVE TO GET WORK FROM THE OTHER STRIPERS I LISTED THESE ARE BEST IMO THE BEST!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Mitch Kim from Portland Oregon. He is more in the hot rod scene than lowriders but he can do it all, a true Northwest legend


----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

Got a Homeboy who had his car done up by angelo he claims it was his worst decision he ever made and I agree, as far as pinstripers I think its all about where ur FROM and what STYLE ur into, me personally its Walt, Danny D, Bugs and the up and coming homie ZFelix from Vegas "real multi candy color paint job pinstripers" and as far as dudes mimicking Walts style good for them cuz I know for a fact that Walt doesn't think their bite'n his style he takes it as a FUCKN compliment how do I know this cuz his told a few of US!!! Thats my two cents PEACE!!!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

conejo from the 818


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> i got both my cars done bt Mike Tippetts.... he also lays down alot of lines for the DeAlbas


:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

sand1 said:


> Eddie "E.T." Torres Phx,Az
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow::thumbsup::wow:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------

